
How to Prove It: A Structured Approach, 3rd Edition - samrat
https://www.amazon.com/How-Prove-Structured-Daniel-Velleman-ebook/dp/B07TBM9LW6/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=daniel+velleman&qid=1564222090&s=gateway&sr=8-2
======
enz
I had a previous edition of that book some years ago when I was a high school
student. That book helped me so much, I would recommend it to anyone
struggling with their maths high school lessons.

